# Magic unveil revised logo



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, no? I am not sure the new logo does anything for me. Seems pretty ordinary.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Simple, but I like it more than the old one.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

it's good... get rid of the excess of unnecessary stars


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I like it as well.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

The old one is better.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

urwhatueati8god said:


> The old one is better.


Agree. New one is kinda boring.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Much cleaner, and it keeps the basketball. No complaints.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Nothing exciting but I thought the old one looked kinda cheesy anyways. I like it.


----------

